# Are we facing another lockdown?



## Becky1951 (Nov 12, 2020)

*Please keep politics out of this discussion.*

Covid advisor says U.S. lockdown of 4 to 6 weeks could control pandemic and revive economy.

KEY POINTS

Dr. Michael Osterholm, a coronavirus advisor to President-elect Joe Biden, said a nationwide lockdown would help bring the virus under control in the U.S.

He said the government could borrow enough money to pay for a package that would cover lost income for individuals and governments during a shutdown.

"We could really watch ourselves cruising into the vaccine availability in the first and second quarter of next year while bringing back the economy long before that," he said.

More at:

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/11/11/bid...ould-control-pandemic-and-revive-economy.html


----------



## needshave (Nov 12, 2020)

Not sure politics can be kept out of this discussion.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 12, 2020)

If members refrain from making any political comments it can. 

But I guess your right. So how do I delete it?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Covid advisor says U.S. lockdown of 4 to 6 weeks could control pandemic and revive economy.


There is little doubt, in my mind, that we will have another "lockdown"....and probably by late January....if not sooner.  With the holidays quickly approaching, and millions celebrating without following the mask/distancing guidelines, the numbers will continue to climb.  A National mask and distancing mandate would be the sensible approach....NOW....but with the present leadership, that is highly unlikely.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> *Please keep politics out of this discussion.*
> 
> Covid advisor says U.S. lockdown of 4 to 6 weeks could control pandemic and revive economy.
> 
> ...


From all that I am seeing, both from the perspective of Canada and the USofA, lockdowns aren't haven't much of an effect.

I was just listening to a news report on the radio this morning, and in the province of Ontario (Canada), they project the daily infection rate to reach 2000 cases a day within the next few weeks, and Ontario has seen a number of strict measures implemented over the past 6 months, yet...

If only people took this pandemic seriously.


----------



## Jules (Nov 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If only people took this pandemic seriously.


That’s the bottom line.  Too many don’t want to try.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

Jules said:


> That’s the bottom line.  Too many don’t want to try.


I believe we haven't seen anything yet, Jules.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Covid advisor says U.S. lockdown of 4 to 6 weeks could control pandemic and revive economy.


I don't see it happening.  Everyone and his brother will be suing every government entity they can think of.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I don't see it happening.  Everyone and his brother will be suing every government entity they can think of.



StarSong, isn't that been happening for years? Suing seems like a part of everyday life now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I don't see it happening.  Everyone and his brother will be suing every government entity they can think of.


I feel for people in the USofA.

Is that really how things work in your country, Star, the minute someone feels hard-done-by (poor me), they get their dander up and sue?

If so, you guys are in real trouble.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 12, 2020)

Just saw on the news that Thanksgiving travel is only expected to be down 10%...of course most will travel by car.  As an example, having many people around at Thanksgiving is one of the big issues... for instance, just how do you know the lifestyle of these people, where they have been, who they have associated with "up close and personal"?

Don't know about you, but we certainly know the daily lifestyle habits of those we spend any time around - if a workman comes in the house, we make sure they wear a mask and we don't get up close.  Every time the covid numbers stabilize and/or go down, here comes another holiday or "seasonal" event that lures people out - its like virus "chumming".  Lock downs help, of course, if people would comply.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I feel for people in the USofA.
> 
> Is that really how things work in your country, Star, the minute someone feels hard-done-by (poor me), they get their dander up and sue?
> 
> If so, you guys are in real trouble.


There are plenty of attorneys in this country and they're kept mighty busy.  Surely your news is reporting that the US is awash in various lawsuits by Americans who are feeling hard-done-by or unfairly treated.  

And yes, we are in real trouble.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> There are plenty of attorneys in this country and they're kept mighty busy.  Surely your news is reporting that the US is awash in various lawsuits by Americans who are feeling hard-done-by or unfairly treated.
> 
> And yes, we are in real trouble.


We enjoy a lot of news related to your country, but I was hoping any sort of talk of lawsuits stemming from Covid-19 based woes, would be immediately quashed.

We can only hope and pray for such.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2020)

I think that we will see a mask mandate and a lockdown/quarantine for all non-essential activity/gatherings.

IMO it's a mistake for the average person to view a lockdown as a punitive measure and should be viewed as a logical public health strategy to help control the virus.  I also believe that if we have an official lockdown of some sort it needs to come with some form of financial support from the federal government for individuals, small businesses, and state or local governments that are impacted through no fault of their own.

For me, I'll create my own personal lockdown and do my best to protect myself without having to be told by the government.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

Well large swathes  of Europe have gone into a second lockdown during the past few weeks.... we started a second one here in England last Thursday... previous to that it was Wales, Denmark, Spain   and Germany all on second lockdowns.. ours isn't lifted until 2nd of December. It's causing chaos because most people shop for Christmas all through November ..


----------



## oldman (Nov 12, 2020)

I can see that happening. Lockdowns only temporarily curb the numbers, but sooner or later, we will all have to get back out there and then what?


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 12, 2020)

oldman said:


> I can see that happening. Lockdowns only temporarily curb the numbers, but sooner or later, we will all have to get back out there and then what?



A lockdown would ease the strain on our hospitals and there are not enough Dr's and nurses to go around now as it is.
If vaccine is available and proven to work safely after lockdown then we have a good chance of getting back to a somewhat normal.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 12, 2020)

I think this virus will not go away until everyone is on lockdown or dead if they refuse to lockdown. I must be blunt.

To me that means: contact with people in your same household ONLY, mask mandatory for inside any building, maintaining 8 (yes, 8 not 6 feet) from others, handwashing and sanitizing whatever needs it. If you are sick, stay home.

I think we are all dreaming if we think a vaccine is going to stop this virus if we don't follow the rules above.

The opinion expressed above is from this poster only. 

p.s. Am I too harsh?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 12, 2020)

A real lock down with few exemptions can work but it is a hard thing to bear and will be resisted by some. It needs to be supported with campaigns encouraging hand hygiene, social distancing, mask wearing and reporting for a test as soon as any symptoms are experienced. There must be effective ways to trace contacts of positive cases. People need to know whether or not progress is occurring on a daily basis.

Support is essential for individuals and businesses that have lost income and it needs to be substantial. In the long run this is less costly than just letting the pandemic run.

In Australia we have been living with various stages of lockdown since before Easter. I haven't been able to attend services in my church for most of this year but the leaders have adapted with online services, bible study and weekly catch up sessions. Oddly enough this has actually attracted more adherents than before.

I live in New South Wales, one of the two most populous states in Australia. The other is Victoria. Both states had troubling second waves of COVID 19 but by means of the above practices both states are now on top of the virus. Victoria was hardest hit and a very hard lockdown was imposed. It took more than 10 weeks but they have now had 14 days clear with no new cases and no deaths. Other states had shut their borders to NSW and Victoria residents without a valid reason to travel. Road transport was maintained for essential deliveries of food etc and that actually caused a spike in NSW that was traced to a popular road house on the route from Victoria through NSW to Queensland. These setbacks are bound to happen no matter what but perseverance pays off in the end.

We still have planeloads of Australians returning home from overseas. They have been pretty much stranded for months and they will all have to go into mandatory quarantine on arrival. The arts and major sporting events have been severely affected due to limitations of crowd size. The football codes have played through but events were shifted to the less effected states and the players were required to live in a quarantine like bubble, away from all outside contact including family.

My point is that it can be done but it isn't at all easy. It requires a national and state commitment, a well resourced hospital and public health system and co-operation from the public. A half hearted effort is wasted effort against this disease.

I learnt just this morning that we have laboratories testing sewerage waste water looking for virus fragments and when found, testing is increased in that neighbourhood. It is very important to find people who may be symptomless active cases that have the potential to set of new clusters.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 12, 2020)

HUGE outbreak in El Paso, which is only 100 miles from me.  Tomorrow I'll take a last trip into town 22 miles away, to get supplies for me and my dog before we hunker down.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 12, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I think this virus will not go away until everyone is on lockdown or dead if they refuse to lockdown. I must be blunt.
> 
> To me that means: contact with people in your same household ONLY, mask mandatory for inside any building, maintaining 8 (yes, 8 not 6 feet) from others, handwashing and sanitizing whatever needs it. If you are sick, stay home.
> 
> ...



I don't think you are to harsh.
Even with a vaccine, wearing masks, social distancing, hand washing and sanitizing will have to continue until each person who was vaccinated is immune. 
And will have to continue for those who are not immune until the so called herd immunity is achieved.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2020)

To answer the title of this thread I would have to say yes I think there will be another locked down and it's not too far off either..


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2020)

*The way things are going today and the rising of cases ,I think the best thing to do is have Lockdown. I've seen people not caring about other people's health. Not wearing masks etc. Even another one some of the schools that have opened are seeing more children getting sick.*


----------



## chic (Nov 12, 2020)

I couldn't bear another lockdown. It won't help anyway because as soon as you start to reopen, people will just get sick again and the numbers will go up again, and they will recommend lockdown - again. It's the definition of insanity.


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> If only people took this pandemic seriously.



Absolutely! None of us worldwide can put more importance on taking the pandemic seriously. 
Unfortunately, more and more countries are becoming too complacent.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

I couldn't read it cuz of the pay prompt so I found one I could read. If anyone else wants to see it here it is. I read another article just now where they were talking about it. Just like in March only longer. Otherwise the damage will be too staggering on human life and the economy. If it takes 6 wks to get this crap under control they should do it. But since no one wants to comply to anything I just don't see this going well.

https://www.ibtimes.com/another-covid-lockdown-coming-us-3081044


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> ... nationwide lockdown ...



The federal government could constitutionally do that at borders, but not within states.  That's what it means to be a republic with representative democracy.  I suppose congress could pass laws along that line since they're our democratically elected representatives.

I think it's possible to look at the issue without bringing partisan politics into it by looking at how our system of government is set up, and what's constitutionally allowed actions for the different branches of government.  Also to consider are what sorts of federal law enforcement there are and their allowed functions.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

Tish said:


> Absolutely! None of us worldwide can put more importance on taking the pandemic seriously.
> Unfortunately, more and more countries are becoming too complacent.


I 100% agree, Tish.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 12, 2020)

*Something has to be done. Today there were over 159,000 cases reported.*


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 12, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> The federal government could constitutionally do that at borders, but not within states.  That's what it means to be a republic with representative democracy.  I suppose congress could pass laws along that line since they're our democratically elected representatives.
> 
> I think it's possible to look at the issue without bringing partisan politics into it by looking at how our system of government is set up, and what's constitutionally allowed actions for the different branches of government.  Also to consider are what sorts of federal law enforcement there are and their allowed functions.


Why can't they do this in the states? They've locked down for 6 wks in other countries. I think the question should be why aren't they doing more? You would think they would want to do what it takes to get rid of this crap. We won't have jobs to go to or loved ones to see if we're all dead.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> There are plenty of attorneys in this country and they're kept mighty busy.  Surely your news is reporting that the US is awash in various lawsuits by Americans who are feeling hard-done-by or unfairly treated.
> 
> And yes, we are in real trouble.



In my state, people have sued the governor, saying she does not have the authority to mandate a lockdown, masks, etc,  Our state supreme court ruled that yes, in fact, under our state constitution the governor does have this power in a health emergency.  They also ruled that the state does have the power to assess and collect fines from those who violate the various mandates.

At least our governor and supreme court have some sense.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 13, 2020)

I mentioned in post #5, some grim statistics related to projected Covid cases per day in the province of Ontario (Canada).

That's just been upgraded. It's now projected that the province of Ontario will experience between 6000 and 6500 cases per day within the coming weeks.

I can see severe measures implemented right around the corner for that province.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 13, 2020)

Remember the first lockdown? And how it would flatten the curve? And how the experts kept moving the goal posts? And how it didn’t work? And that phrase “the government can borrow enough money” is just ludicrous. From whom? Your great grandchildren? Or China? Oy!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Why can't they do this in the states? They've locked down for 6 wks in other countries. I think the question should be why aren't they doing more? You would think they would want to do what it takes to get rid of this crap. We won't have jobs to go to or loved ones to see if we're all dead.



Because the federal government has constitutionally designed limited powers.  Here are a couple of articles explaining it more:

https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/why-theres-no-national-lockdown/609127/

https://www.npr.org/2020/04/02/8252...le-to-order-a-national-quarantine-experts-say


"We won't have jobs to go to or loved ones to see if we're all dead."   quote from your post ....mortality rates are dropping and could even more so if people were educated about monitoring O2 sats.  Pulse oximeters are cheap and easy to use, but apparently no health bureaucrats have seen fit to make this a public health message though it could limit hospitalizations and save lives.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 13, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Remember the first lockdown? And how it would flatten the curve? And how the experts kept moving the goal posts? And how it didn’t work? And that phrase “the government can borrow enough money” is just ludicrous. From whom? Your great grandchildren? Or China? Oy!



The lockdown did flatten the curve. It slowed it down to help hospitals that were filling up. It would have worked more but then we had protests, riots and idiots refusing to wear masks, idiots running around yelling their constitutional rights, Covid parties, pool parties, large weddings and get togethers.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2020)

If people just behaved like responsible adults, these lockdowns wouldn't be necessary. But the disease is "spiking" once again, and it sounds like they are expecting an enormous surge in cases, with devastating consequences. The hospitals and medical personnel would be overwhelmed. 

Fauci is anticipating a vaccine available to us by sometime in the spring. If we have to live with full or partial lockdowns until then, so be it. It's better than being dead.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 13, 2020)

Gaer said:


> HUGE outbreak in El Paso, which is only 100 miles from me.  Tomorrow I'll take a last trip into town 22 miles away, to get supplies for me and my dog before we hunker down.


Do you have any idea what caused the big El Paso outbreak?  That's what's so puzzling...one area can be fine for a while and then suddenly explode with cases.  Sometimes it seems it can be linked to large recreational or church gatherings or workplace issues.


----------



## gennie (Nov 13, 2020)

I think Warrigal named the key to getting the virus under control - _being able to identify the symptomless but active cases._  So far, no one has a clue.

Until we can do that, the best we can do is stay educated, use common sense and do the right thing.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 13, 2020)

gennie said:


> I think Warrigal named the key to getting the virus under control - _being able to identify the symptomless but active cases._  So far, no one has a clue.
> 
> Until we can do that, the best we can do is stay educated, use common sense and do the right thing.


I read that a person can be a-symtomatic for 14 days.  What I'd like to know is have they discovered any "Typhoid Marys"...people that can be carriers of the virus for maybe months?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Liberty said:


> I read that a person can be a-symtomatic for 14 days.  What I'd like to know is have they discovered any "Typhoid Marys"...people that can be carriers of the virus for maybe months?


We have folks that are dumb enough to come to work sick rather than call in because they need the money. One gal comes in with the flu every year. One of us has to go to the office and say something to someone and they have to send her home and if I'm there I get pulled from whatever shift I'm on to take over for her. It's not as easy to do right now. LOL


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 13, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I think this virus will not go away until everyone is on lockdown or dead if they refuse to lockdown. I must be blunt.
> 
> To me that means: contact with people in your same household ONLY, mask mandatory for inside any building, maintaining 8 (yes, 8 not 6 feet) from others, handwashing and sanitizing whatever needs it. If you are sick, stay home.
> 
> ...


If 3 layers don't work for masks then maybe 5 layers or better 7 layers.  If 6 feet ain't good enough, then maybe 8 or 10 or 12 or 16?  When will it end?  Best if we all leave the bloody cities & stand alone on farm fields at least a mile apart?  LOL


----------



## Judycat (Nov 13, 2020)

Think! If people are made to wear 7 layer masks suffocation will take care of that Covid threat. I just tried putting a folded piece of copier paper over my nose and mouth. Couldn't get any air at all. However, I have no problem with people standing 10 feet or more away from me. I need my space.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> If 3 layers don't work for masks then maybe 5 layers or better 7 layers.  If 6 feet ain't good enough, then maybe 8 or 10 or 12 or 16?  When will it end?  Best if we all leave the bloody cities & stand alone on farm fields at least a mile apart?  LOL


Where are you hearing that masks three layers thick are insufficient?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 13, 2020)

Some of y’all would have made good Nazis. Just sayin’!


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 13, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> If 3 layers don't work for masks then maybe 5 layers or better 7 layers.  If 6 feet ain't good enough, then maybe 8 or 10 or 12 or 16?  When will it end?  Best if we all leave the bloody cities & stand alone on farm fields at least a mile apart?  LOL


Whatever it takes.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I couldn't read it cuz of the pay prompt so I found one I could read. If anyone else wants to see it here it is. I read another article just now where they were talking about it. Just like in March only longer. Otherwise the damage will be too staggering on human life and the economy. If it takes 6 wks to get this crap under control they should do it. But since no one wants to comply to anything I just don't see this going well.
> 
> https://www.ibtimes.com/another-covid-lockdown-coming-us-3081044


That's why you need a lockdown. If restaurants, theatres, bars, gyms,etc are open people will go . If you lockdown everything they have nowhere to go.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Some of y’all would have made good Nazis. Just sayin’!


Given that Nazis were responsible for the slaughter of over six million innocent victims, that's a truly outrageous statement.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I mentioned in post #5, some grim statistics related to projected Covid cases per day in the province of Ontario (Canada).
> 
> That's just been upgraded. It's now projected that the province of Ontario will experience between 6000 and 6500 cases per day within the coming weeks.
> 
> I can see severe measures implemented right around the corner for that province.


That just the newspapers quoting this - who knows if it comes true...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Given that Nazis were responsible for the slaughter of over six million innocent victims, that's a truly outrageous statemtn.


..and the rest... ...could list them all here.. closer to 10 million, but we'll wander straight into politics...


----------



## Kadee (Nov 13, 2020)

Sad to see on TV this morning that almost 12.000 died (worldwide)  in one day

Wonder if any world leaders are looking / watching how our leaders got us to what we are today ?

We are so lucky in Australia with most states open or planning to open on Dec 1st all being well


----------



## MickaC (Nov 13, 2020)

We, in Manitoba are in lockdown, code red, till December 12, the same as when this first started.
I'm not surprised......as soon as restrictions were eased......common sense left on track # who knows.
IMO, it doesn't take many careless people to spoil any positive progress that was made.
It's very disheartening.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 13, 2020)

Please, i don't mean to offend anyone with this thought.
Something keeps going through my mind.........is this GOD'S way of population control.

Mother Nature has her type of control.

Sorry, if this comment has offended in any way.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 13, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> That just the newspapers quoting this - who knows if it comes true...


Scary to think about though...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2020)

MickaC said:


> We, in Manitoba are in lockdown, code red, till December 12, the same as when this first started.
> I'm not surprised......as soon as restrictions were eased......common sense left on track # who knows.
> IMO, it doesn't take many careless people to spoil any positive progress that was made.
> It's very disheartening.


yes, we're in lockdown again until 2nd of December


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 13, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Some of y’all would have made good Nazis. Just sayin’!


I meant that you would love to institute strict controls on everything. Who goes where and when. What folks can do, have to wear, and how to behave. Personal freedom means nothing to you. All justified by the greater good. Here’s your yellow star. Wear it and you’ll be safe.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> If 3 layers don't work for masks then maybe 5 layers or better 7 layers.  If 6 feet ain't good enough, then maybe 8 or 10 or 12 or 16?  When will it end?  Best if we all leave the bloody cities & stand alone on farm fields at least a mile apart?  LOL


with a bull horn. LOL


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ..and the rest... ...could list them all here.. closer to 10 million, but we'll wander straight into politics...


Actually, ten million is modest and this has nothing to do with politics.  The Nazis are a moot point.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I meant that you would love to institute strict controls on everything. Who goes where and when. What folks can do, have to wear, and how to behave. Personal freedom means nothing to you. All justified by the greater good. *Here’s your yellow star. Wear it and you’ll be safe.*


Offensive remark.  My relatives had to wear a yellow star, and guess what?  Right the first time!  They weren't safe.  Care to say anything to them?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't understand why it is when someone is for a lockdown IF it will keep us safe...why all of a sudden we're nazis. What is so horrible about trying to stay alive and safe? Just because it's an inconvenience doesn't make it wrong. And I can't believe grown ass adults can't manage to stay home for a few months without having a fit.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2020)

@MarciKS 
It's called Godwin's Law.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

@CarolfromTX it's not like it's forever. It's a temporary situation. Do you think we all don't want to go out and do what we want to do? Do you understand the price that will be paid in lives if we keep going like this? In the name of world health I don't have a problem with it. What I don't understand is why this freaks you out so badly. So you have to stay home for a few months. I could see it if it was for the rest of your life. I'm sorry but I feel like some people who believe this way are just being childish.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 13, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I meant that you would love to institute strict controls on everything. Who goes where and when. What folks can do, have to wear, and how to behave. Personal freedom means nothing to you. All justified by the greater good. Here’s your yellow star. Wear it and you’ll be safe.



I think a more fitting (and much less hyperbolic)  insult would've been to call people communists.  Until you got to the yellow star bit, much of what you described in the post above is the life of modern day Chinese citizens under the CCP's social credit system.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 13, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @MarciKS
> It's called Godwin's Law.



Its use generally discredits the person who invokes it in an internet discussion.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2020)

I have a better one @AnnieA, but I think I'd get in trouble if I used it.  It's something about the varying ideas we have on what personal freedom means, and to who and when to MYOB.

eta 
Not referring to your above post, but the one before that


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I have a better one @AnnieA, but I think I'd get in trouble if I used it.  It's something about the varying ideas we have on what personal freedom means, and to who and when to MYOB.


Make your own bread?


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 13, 2020)

There is a old saying “Your freedom stops at the tip of my nose” or similarly worded.
Carol, ( and folks with similar selfish attitudes about your “rights”), your “freedom” doesn’t give you the right to endanger others with your actions. Didn’t anyone ever explain to you that freedom also involves responsibility? That you are part of society?

Our Gov just instituted a closure starting Monday similar to March due to a huge surge and we know that this state has a very low ratio ratio of hospital and ICU beds compared to other states. 

If it comes down to who gets that last empty bed, it’s going to go to the younger or healthier person with more chance to survive, and the older or “underlying conditions” person is going to be left in the gurney in the hall.  That’s what “triage” boils down to.  Is having that on your conscience worth the freedoms? Or that maybe that one left on the gurney could be you? Or maybe you don’t have a conscience.


----------

